# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp Zulmü ve Balkan Türkleri >  Hamas'ta Bulgar Zulmü

## ceydaaa

bulgar-zulmu.jpg

Hamas Heyeti Temsilcisi Salah Berdevil, ''Bulgar güvenlik güçleri, bu sabah Hamas heyetinin kaldığı otele baskın düzenledi. Heyette bulunanları zorla araçlara bindirerek, havaalanına götürdü'' diye konuştu.

Berdevil ''Risale Net'' haber sitesine yaptığı açıklamada, ''Bulgar güvenlik güçleri, bu sabah Hamas heyetinin kaldığı otele baskın düzenledi. Heyette bulunanları zorla araçlara bindirerek, havaalanına götürdü. Bu girişimi ''Avrupa'nın Hamas'a yönelik siyasi ambargosu'' olarak niteliyorum. Heyeti sınır dışı etme kararının, İsrail asıllı Bulgaristan Dışişleri Bakanı'nın baskısıyla alındığını tahmin ediyorum'' ifadelerini kullandı. 

İsmail el-Aşkar, Salah Berdevil ve Muşir el-Mısri liderliğindeki Hamas heyeti, ilk resmi ziyaretini 13 Ocak'ta Avrupa Birliği'ne üye Bulgaristan'a yapmış, Milletvekili Muşir el-Mısri, ziyaretin olumlu geçtiği yönünde açıklamalarda bulunmuştu. 

Bulgaristan Devlet Güvenlik Kurumu'ndan yapılan açıklamada ise, vizeleri olmasına karşın, "milli güvenliğe tehlike oluşturdukları" gerekçesiyle milletvekillerinden ülkeyi terk etmelerinin istendiği belirtildi

----------

